# Peugeot Boxer Workshop Manual



## Wooie1958 (Oct 21, 2013)

Has anyone ever used this place for a Workshop Manual :- http://www.emanualonline.com/product_info.php?products_id=480{3}3

The one i need is for the Peugeot Boxer X244, 2002 - 2006 models.

A while back i bought what claimed to be exactly the same as this including the " VIN Search Facility " etc. on Ebay.

It came on 3 CD`s with the Peugeot Logos all stamped on them and looked the part, it was bloody useless.

It just turned out to be a Parts Catalogue and even that wasn`t complete and none of the search sections worked.

I did get my money back eventually.


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Oct 21, 2013)

I bought one and downloaded the prog. The download was opened and I had to follow the easy to install programme. This programme put a sector on my hard drive and installed another operating system. The operating system (I believe it was Windows 98) then accepted the so called manual. This manual was a copy of the Manufacturers Parts/service/workshop computer system. Firstly you had to log on as a user/dealer/service center. You could then enter the vehicle details, VIN number etc. which would then give you the Menu to order parts, see a breakdown of the vehicle, get the service schedules and the fixed work times allowed for the job. The part I was interested in, the breakdown of the job was very minimal and done "Out of the vehicle" or "On the bench".  I took it off my computer about a year and a half ago.   I too would welcome a Haynes type manual if there is anything out there like that I would like to hear about it.
Whatever you do...  Do NOT by the Peter Russak book off Ebay it is well out of date, confusing, bits missing, wrong photo's, you name it. It is not worth the paper it is printed on.


----------



## nitramarion (Oct 26, 2013)

*244 workshop manual*

I think the Boxer is virtually identical to the Fiat Ducato 244 series.
The Elearn workshop manual is in the download section at the fiatforum/ducuto. You have to download the 5 parts then burn a cd (have a look at links on the forum about how to do this).
The manual has most of the details you need with repair and wiring diagrams and data sections etc. It covers the various engine options.
You can buy the cd off fleabay but after a bit of trial and error got the free downloaded one to work fine on my computer (runs windows vista).
Well worth the time and effort as there is nothing else available of comparable technical data for the 244 vehicle.
Hope this helps. If you get the multieuscan programme you can read and delete the ecu errors codes as well. The fiat/peugeot of this vintage doesn't seem to support the standard OBD2 protocol which is why you need the multieuscan software.
Good luck and happy repairs!


----------

